# Reel Fire May 1-3 Trip



## Capt. John Sims (Mar 25, 2015)

Fished this passed weekend. Went 3 for 4 on blue marlin and caught a 160lb tuna. Weather was nice. Current not too bad. Grass wasn't thick. Overall good conditions everywhere. Here's a video from this passed weekend


https://vimeo.com/126794916


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Awesome video!! Great YFT!! Blue water, blue marlin day! Thx for the video!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great video Jon! Looks like this just might wind up being an awesome tournament season! It seems that a lot of boats are getting the hang of live baiting for blues with boats like yours and Born2Run putting up awesome numbers!

Great job! Thanks for posting


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Capt. John Sims said:


> Fished this passed weekend. Went 3 for 4 on blue marlin and caught a 160lb tuna. Weather was nice. Current not too bad. Grass wasn't thick. Overall good conditions everywhere. Here's a video from this passed weekend
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/126794916




Great Boat name Cause You guys are on FIRE:thumbsup:


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Nice!!! Pretty Work John!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Fantastic trip! Congrats.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice post. 

Man, that is way the hell out there! Stena Ice Max?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Sweet! Where were ya?


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fishing and good video.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing! You guys killed it out there!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hell of a trip. Love that third Blue....WOW!! 

Great job!


----------

